
Show HN: Instant messaging for your business app made simple - imapisit
https://www.getchannel.co/
======
imapisit
Hi everyone, We just launched Channel. It's an in-app messaging SDK for mobile
apps. We are looking for developers or companies who like to try out our
platform. You will get access to a free plan.

Feedbacks and Suggestions are always welcome.

Thank you :D

~~~
brudgers
Is it iOS only?

~~~
imapisit
at the moment yes, however we are building the Android SDK. What platform are
you building on?

~~~
brudgers
I am not. I asked because it was not clear to me and seemed relevant in the
domain space described in the title. 'Bring your own device' is not uncommon
these days and when businesses provide devices, it is often Android. Then
there's Windows Mobile 10.

Good luck.

~~~
imapisit
Oh no maybe the landing page is so clear.

We have the iOS SDK which developers put into their apps and customers can
message you from the app and you can message customer from our backend.

Thank you :)

~~~
imapisit
*not

